# Idea found on Facebook



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you have a teapot? Then you already have a yarn bowl!

I found this idea on Facebook and although it came with a photo I failed to manage to post it lol !

Anyway....the ball of yarn is placed in the teapot and the strand fed through the spout. Excellent use for teapots who have lost their lids ! Saves the cat chasing it around the hairy carpet ;-)


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Your dogs pic brought tears to my eyes.We had a Border Collie named Jaunty,beautiful intelligent dog,but very destructive.He was like my 2nd son,sadly we lost him to epilepsy at 1 1/2 years old.He was on meds but it just couldn't save him,we all miss him terribly especially my 8 yr old son.We now own a Parson's Jack Russell named Quinn,it's like having a drunk in a fur coat live with you,he's fun.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

What a great idea about the teapot.

Lolly12, I have a border collie named Hannah, she is destructive as well, is that characteristic of border collies?


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry I made you sad  That is such a young age to lose him. My Sister lost a St Bernard to epilepsy age 4. I hadn't realised until then that dogs were affected by it. Border Collies are my passion. I have 2. Maggie is a cross and is 11 years old and Kyle (in the pic) is 2 1/2. He is my second son lol !! He sleeps with me and we do so much together. He has obedience class weekly and also goes Gundog Training weekly too. They are impossible to tire out !
Your Quinn (love the name) sounds gorgeous ! I am glad you have a new furbaby to make you smile  xx


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I believe it is a trait,I consulted a dog trainer at the time and she told me that they are bred to be a working dog and if they don't have a job to do they become bored and destructive.Where i live they have many dog clubs, one had a herding program,they herd for fun-I believe there were sheep,ducks and geese.We really wanted to enroll him,he had very strong herding behavior,but he died at such a young age,he was really still a puppy.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Laurelarts. I don't think its characteristic of any dog to be destructive but I think they become destructive if they have excess energy as they get bored very quickly and need to be tired out. My Kyle will chase a ball forever but he sleeps well once he has had his run. He also has 2 very long walks every day. How old is Hannah ? Have you tried filling a Kong toy with food for her ? I fill mine and then freeze them as it makes them last longer


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh,you didn't make me sad,your dog looks identical to Jaunty,they really are like children.We have cottage just outside the city,there is a small lake we all swim in,andJaunty would not let my son swim.Jaunty would dive in off the dock and grab my son's lifejacket(we made my son wear one all the time around the water and pull him to shore,funny at first but my son grew very tired of that game.We had to keep the dog tied up when my son would swim :-D


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have to appologize,I have to take that back about the destructiveness,Autumngoose is correct any dog will become destructive if they are bored


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh bless ! He obviously wanted to 'save' your son lol !! I have 2 of my children still living at home (aged 27 and 17) and when they rough and tumble Kyle hates it and dives in to stop them lol !! He thinks they are fighting for real. It sounds perfect where you live ! We live on the Wash Marshes in the UK. Its quite remote and very very flat so we do have spectacular sunsets but best of all we have lots of space for the dogs to run


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

No need for apology Lolly12  It can seem like it is a trait especially when you hear of so many Border Collies being destructive but I think they are affected more mainly because they are so high energy  If you could see Kyle now you would think he was a lap dog lol !! He is on the sofa next to me laying on his back, all 4 legs in the air and his head hanging off the sofa with his tongue hanging right out!! Content !! xx


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Hannah must be frustrated. She is about 3 years old, but when she was just a pup she injured her back leg severely in a fall and $800.00 later she can't run and play like most dogs. So far she has eaten an ottoman and a corner of our log cabin...ha! But that's o.k., we love her and are committed to her. She is very loving and very respectful of her boundaries.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh poor Hannah ! It must be very frustrating to be unable to run and play but what a wonderful challenge for you to find things to occupy her  Makes them all the more special (if thats possible) doesn't it ? Lucky for hr that you love her so much lol !! xxx


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Our dog gets destructive if he feels he's being ignored. It's an attention getter. Please spend time with me. Please play with me. It's hard to curb the instincts of a good herding dog. It's inbred. We don't have a border collie, but a Corgi. They herd everything that moves: kids, other dogs, cats, and owners if they have no cattle. When walking, they're constantly on the lookout for something to herd. But you gotta love 'em. The interesting ones were when he tried to herd a big plastic cow in front of a dairy business and a plastic ornamental deer in somebody's yard. lol


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

That just made me laugh,thanks for shaing,aren't pets wonderful,how boring our lives would be without them :-D


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> Your dogs pic brought tears to my eyes.We had a Border Collie named Jaunty,beautiful intelligent dog,but very destructive.He was like my 2nd son,sadly we lost him to epilepsy at 1 1/2 years old.He was on meds but it just couldn't save him,we all miss him terribly especially my 8 yr old son.We now own a Parson's Jack Russell named Quinn,it's like having a drunk in a fur coat live with you,he's fun.


OMG! Your description of the Jack Russell made me laugh so hard I started a coughing fit. I do hope he lives longer than the precious earlier dog. Animals are so dear, even with all their foibles. I can't have any, but sit for my friends' two labs and a tortoise shell tabby. They take care of my "pet fixes".


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Lolly12 said:
> 
> 
> > Your dogs pic brought tears to my eyes.We had a Border Collie named Jaunty,beautiful intelligent dog,but very destructive.He was like my 2nd son,sadly we lost him to epilepsy at 1 1/2 years old.He was on meds but it just couldn't save him,we all miss him terribly especially my 8 yr old son.We now own a Parson's Jack Russell named Quinn,it's like having a drunk in a fur coat live with you,he's fun.
> ...


Norma,
What you said is correct. We have some friends who have a summer home here on the mountain we live on. When they are here they come by to spend time with our animals, because they miss theirs so much, they have to get their fix. I often wonder if they even like us, I think they just like our pets


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha
I'm glad I made you laugh,usually when I laugh hard enough to bring on a coughing fit I usually pee myself as well.Lol


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

The herding instinct is so strong that our borderdor (only 1/4 border collie) cannot be left with my friend's 3yo son because Zephyr just circles the child and George can't even take a step. (Great babysitter really when you think about it!)

Zephyr does try it with my 15yo son as well but he is more of a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay all add Shelties to the list of cant wear them out dogs, mine is a purebred, not that that makes any difference, and we live in the country one day I could not locate her and she was out in the field herding sand hill cranes, going as far as to jump in the air after them, way too funny,


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Lolly12 said:
> 
> 
> > Your dogs pic brought tears to my eyes.We had a Border Collie named Jaunty,beautiful intelligent dog,but very destructive.He was like my 2nd son,sadly we lost him to epilepsy at 1 1/2 years old.He was on meds but it just couldn't save him,we all miss him terribly especially my 8 yr old son.We now own a Parson's Jack Russell named Quinn,it's like having a drunk in a fur coat live with you,he's fun.
> ...


I too, had a great laugh at this, had to read it out to Hubby as he wondered if I had really 'lost the plot'!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a great idea,thanks for posting. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

The teapot is a great idea, but I would not run my yarn through the spout. The ball will stay in there without doing that. If you run the yarn through the spout you are not able to remove that ball and put another one in if you want to work on another project.

As to the border collies, they are high-energy working dogs and can be quite destructive if they don't have a job to do. If yours gets that way, and you don't live on acreage and have animals for them to herd, you should consider entering them in agility training. The dogs love it, you will meet some great people, and your dog will be happier thinking they now have a job! :thumbup:


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

autumngoose said:


> Do you have a teapot? Then you already have a yarn bowl!
> 
> I found this idea on Facebook and although it came with a photo I failed to manage to post it lol !
> 
> Anyway....the ball of yarn is placed in the teapot and the strand fed through the spout. Excellent use for teapots who have lost their lids ! Saves the cat chasing it around the hairy carpet ;-)


LOVE IT!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry to tell you but this idea has been posted so many times already on KP. Go to search and put in yarn caddy and you will find many other ideas also.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

That is a great idea about the tea pot. As far as pets go, I have had a bunch in my life and one was a Golden with seizures. We found him, nearly starved, at a state park, and took him home, after leaving our contact info in case anyone claimed him. He was a great dog, very old at the time already and lived exactly one year from the date we found him. The vet thinks he must have been 12 or older when we got him. He needed his meds every twelve hours or he would have a seizure, so we built our life around him. I currently have five German Shepherds, two Anatolians, six cats, a bunch of Guineas and my Alpacas. They keep me very busy, but I can't imagine life without at least one or two dogs.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Chezl said:


> Sorry to tell you but this idea has been posted so many times already on KP. Go to search and put in yarn caddy and you will find many other ideas also.


Don't be sorry. There is always someone (me!) who hasn't heard the idea!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

autumngoose said:


> Do you have a teapot? Then you already have a yarn bowl!
> 
> I found this idea on Facebook and although it came with a photo I failed to manage to post it lol !
> 
> Anyway....the ball of yarn is placed in the teapot and the strand fed through the spout. Excellent use for teapots who have lost their lids ! Saves the cat chasing it around the hairy carpet ;-)


I just saw that picture on Facebook this morning. Very clever idea and pretty to look at. And definitely cheaper than a yarn bowl!


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Thats a good idea,I'm forever chasing wool around,especially when I stand up and the wool goes with me! 
I used to have a border Collie called Mitsy she was lovely with the kids and she used to let them climb all over her!Our miniature maltese poodle,who was very cheeky by the way!Used to climb on her back and to jump over the gate,it was hilarious watching the two of them together.Mitsy used to purposely stand by the gate for the maltese to jump on her back!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Chezl said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to tell you but this idea has been posted so many times already on KP. Go to search and put in yarn caddy and you will find many other ideas also.
> ...


Actually I should apologise because it was very nice of you to share a good idea.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Chezl. I guessed it would have been posted before but I hadn't seen it and assumed maybe there were others who hadn't either. No need to apologise  

Love the Give Blood Tease a Ferret 

xx


----------



## mikeg (Nov 2, 2012)

Border collies are the most intelligent of dogs. They will make their own entertainment if they are not kept occupied. Long walks and more walks. Failing that plenty of toys to play with, if you dont want them destroying things. We have 9 collies at present!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

"We now own a Parson's Jack Russell named Quinn,it's like having a drunk in a fur coat live with you,he's fun. "

This describes my son's Jack Russell Terrier/Beagle mix perfectly! I love this dog to pieces... I'll have to remember to share this line with my son, he'll get a kick out of it too. Boy, can she jump, even if she is an older lady! Thanks!


----------



## Bettyin michigan (Oct 14, 2012)

Cute idea!


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi there....don't let your PJR get bored......they can tear your house apart....a breeder I know had one of her PJRs go through the drywall after a mouse[that is what they thought] when left loose in their farmhouse too long....it caused several thousand dollars damage while roaming though the walls....this is an extreme example I know....however, I too was a breeder for many years and learned the hard way to keep them busy....your description of the PJRs is the best I've ever heard...please give Quin a cuddle from me....I miss my long time companion who recently had to be put down.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

A border Collir with hearding instincts will heard anything aviable including you. One like that is envabale to a sheep raiser.


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Lolly, You made me laugh out lound this morning about Quinn. I love your description of a drunk in a fur coat. 
I too have a Jack Russell named Petey and we call him a wrecking ball or PT Cruiser when he races around the house ! 
I can play with him for hours and he will still act up grabbing everything he possibly can to get your attention. If we leave the house and leave him out of his cage, he does not touch a thing! Go figure. I will say he keeps us laughing. 
Sorry to hear about your other dog. At least you gave him a good life while he was alive.
Carol


----------



## ritasroy (Oct 26, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> What a great idea about the teapot.
> 
> Lolly12, I have a border collie named Hannah, she is destructive as well, is that characteristic of border collies?


Border Collies are a working dog, they have to be busy all the time, if not they find something to do, you may think destructive , they are just having fun. They get bored , they need to be active, and worn out. LOTS of long walks, fetching, 
running.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Lovely idea thank you for sharing. I ran downstairs to get a tea pot. I HAVE some of them even if I don't drink tea. Grab one... look at the opening and realize I had to make a smaller "cake", Then I entered in thetea pot,,,,small opening. then I looked for the spout hole inside..... Mama mia! it's one of those with three little holes. I hope my other pot will be more suitable. 

You know what the collectors are going to do now..... go to thrift stores and look for tea pots that are just right... to make yarn tea!


----------



## Lina (Jan 17, 2011)

There is one drawback. If you want to take your yarn and project out of the teapot, you cannot.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Lovely idea thank you for sharing. I ran downstairs to get a tea pot. I HAVE some of them even if I don't drink tea. Grab one... look at the opening and realize I had to make a smaller "cake", Then I entered in thetea pot,,,,small opening. then I looked for the spout hole inside..... Mama mia! it's one of those with three little holes. I hope my other pot will be more suitable. 

You know what the collectors are going to do now..... go to thrift stores and look for tea pots that are just right... to make yarn tea!


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

What if you want to take your project with you somewhere how would you get the yarn out of the teapot? Cut it?


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Bring another project..... your go one.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Bring another project..... your go one.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Lolly 12- That is the funniest description of a jack Russell I have ever heard! It made me laugh outloud. Thanks for the morning chuckle. :lol:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

beachknit said:


> What if you want to take your project with you somewhere how would you get the yarn out of the teapot? Cut it?


No, you take the teapot with you. You are guaranteed to have people think you are nuts.


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

What a great idea about the teapot.


I have 2 border collies and they are my babies. I love how smart they are. Mine are not destructive at all! However they are like having toddlers forever, if you teach them and stay consistant with the rules they are the best pet. We play alot of frisbee and hide and seek. My 5 year old daughter will hide and they will seek, fun game for all 3 of them.

Diana


----------



## 4dogsandabird (Aug 18, 2012)

We have an Airedale named Quinn, and he pretty much fits your description of your dog, but on a much bigger scale. He recently had surgery and has been wearing a cone collar for the past week and a half. The backs of my legs are all bruised from him running into me with it. The surgery was just before Halloween, so we said he was going trick-or-treating as either Frankenstein or a drunk with a lampshade on his head.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

All,

Hearing how much love there is for all the dogs is so awesome!! We have a border collie/springer spaniel mix. Taylor is 10 1/2. She still wants to herd and is still very energetic, but they are shorter spans than what they used they used to be. We keep her occupied with lots of her babies (stuffed toys). 
Thanks for all the wonderful stories!!

P.S. love the idea for the teapot/yarn bowl!


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Lina said:


> There is one drawback. If you want to take your yarn and project out of the teapot, you cannot.


You could snap wool and make one of those wonderful magic knots!!


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Where it says "feedback" near my messages, is that MY feedback or From others back to me? I ask because I have had both and it shows 0/0.0%?


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Chezl said:


> beachknit said:
> 
> 
> > What if you want to take your project with you somewhere how would you get the yarn out of the teapot? Cut it?
> ...


Lol LOL LOL!


----------



## queekueg (Oct 31, 2011)

I lost a horse and a dog to epilepsy. I guess it is common to most animals. It is sad.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My brother has 2 of them! I know what you mean they're a blast!!! Border Collies need a job to do they're used to running all day. Maybe a treat toy or a long walk would help Or teach him to herd sheep! Anyway they're beautiful aren't they.


Lolly12 said:


> Your dogs pic brought tears to my eyes.We had a Border Collie named Jaunty,beautiful intelligent dog,but very destructive.He was like my 2nd son,sadly we lost him to epilepsy at 1 1/2 years old.He was on meds but it just couldn't save him,we all miss him terribly especially my 8 yr old son.We now own a Parson's Jack Russell named Quinn,it's like having a drunk in a fur coat live with you,he's fun.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a great idea and so much cheaper!


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Love the pics of your Borders ! They are beautiful x

This is my Kyle....he is 2 and a half and Maggie is 11 and a half xx


----------



## MichelleV (Jul 3, 2012)

cute idea !


----------



## ruthie49 (Jun 25, 2011)

I also use an oatmeal can covered with wallpaper or contact paper with ribbon or lace trim. Just put a hole in the plastic cover. I use a bit of sandpaper to smooth the opening so the yarn doesn't snag.


----------



## ruthie49 (Jun 25, 2011)

I also use an oatmeal can covered with wallpaper or contact paper with ribbon or lace trim. Just put a hole in the plastic cover. I use a bit of sandpaper to smooth the opening so the yarn doesn't snag.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Love to read all your doggy comments - did it begin with a teapot ??? LOL


----------



## jerrilou (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I have a 95 pound, 11 year old Border Collie named Buck and a 4 year old Jack Russell named LuLu. They do keep you hopping. Also, have a rescue dog - - 65 pounds, half Lab and half Rottweiler named Slim. 10 cats and that is it around here. Sure a lot of work, but love them all.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a Lab/Pointer mix who somewhere along the line inherited the herding instinct. *chuckle* He will herd us where he wan ts us to go, or NOT go if he has gotten into the trash and doesn't want us to see it.

He wanted to chew and dig a lot, but then we got a chihuahua/beagle mix, female, and once she settled in, neither one of them are destructive, though the female still likes to play in the trash when she can get the lid off the wastebasket. *LOL*


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I will attach the picture of it for you. I saw the same idea on FB, and I copied the picture to actually put it on KP.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I will attach the picture of it for you. I saw the same idea on FB, and I copied the picture to actually put it on KP.


Thank you everyone for idea-since I don't do facebook-
NOW-thank you everyone for puppy stories-I have one to share too, but I think this was the first time I saw a post topic turn 360 and then 180 and then 270 degrees- quite a nice circle of events


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I collect tea pots and can't wait to knit a pair of gloves out of one... I am just in the middle of buying a house and the house we are buying will have a 'Living room' and family room... YAY!!! so I can have a nice quiet corner to knit or read with out the tv or computers fighting for my attention... then I can make a nice little table (I have several ) for my knitting and tea... I can think of several that would look wonderful on a table and not many would know that my knitting was there too..
My Kiwi is a dauchshund/Jack Russel mix.... we adore her but at the age of 1 there were 12 other family's that couldn't handle her... both breeds need lots of exercise... and toy's.. her toy's if we don't watch carefully last less than a hour.. she has to kill the squeeker... some she has as baby's and those she keeps in her crate but everything else is all over the house in little bits and pieces.. so we watch and play with her until she gets out of hand..
she is also a hugger and sweet natured she is just full of energy


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

laurelarts-Border collies are very high energy dogs. They (and any of the high energy breeds) can be very destructive without lots of activity to use up that energy and give their very active brains plenty of good use. It's the nature of those little steam engines! Denise


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I grew up with a border collie mix. Including myself, there were five of us kids to "herd"! It was wonderful! and funny!

we kept her busy for sure. I still think of her all the time.


----------



## SERENDIPITY (Oct 6, 2012)

What a great idea. Thanks


----------



## SERENDIPITY (Oct 6, 2012)

Great idea - I was only thinking of asking a friend of mine who makes pots etc to make a yarn bowl for me.


----------



## Ggail smith (Jul 25, 2012)

wonderful idea! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## linda baer (Apr 16, 2011)

my only misgiving about this is that you have to cut the yarn to change colors, etc. That's why a yarn bowl or similar vessel is so appreciated.


----------



## Carole-Jayne (Sep 24, 2012)

You have a knack for painting verbal pictures of your dogs - I can just 'see' them! You can see my Chloe - the essence of quiet contentment - actually last night she was scaring off a coyote and was far from quiet!
ATB
CJ


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Wanted a yarn bowl --- I have a teapot collection --- your tip makes me one very happy knitter! And I can change "yarn bowl/teapot" to match the season!


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi...
Fabulous idea!!!!!!!
I will dig out a tea pot that I'm not using and call it my knitting ball pot.. (lol) 
Thanks for offering us knitters this suggestion!
Shirls Purls


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

jerrilou said:


> Well, I have a 95 pound, 11 year old Border Collie named Buck and a 4 year old Jack Russell named LuLu. They do keep you hopping. Also, have a rescue dog - - 65 pounds, half Lab and half Rottweiler named Slim. 10 cats and that is it around here. Sure a lot of work, but love them all.


Wow 95 pounds??? I thought my BC was big at 62 lbs. Animals are the best. Wouldnt trade them for all the money in the world! Who else in this world loves you more than themselves??


----------



## Carole-Jayne (Sep 24, 2012)

Amen to that! It's no surprise that many knitters have pix of their animals rather than themselves!
cj


----------



## buddynutz (Nov 1, 2012)

Border collies, and other herding breeds are usually good pets. BUT they need to WORK as that is what they were bred to do. Find a trainer or info on the internet and get to work putting them to work.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hiya
The description of my dog was really true.I have to tell a funny story.I have a Macantosh apple tree in my backyard,there are always apples on the ground,somtimes when I'm picking them up I miss some.If they stay there for any length of time they ferment.My dog always finds them and eats them(he will eat anything).Well,they have a hilarious effect on him-he gets drunk
The first time it happened,I couildn't figure out what was wrong with him.His behavior was very odd,and I was quite worried.He would sit and stare at the wall,or do a bow stretch over and over.Then he started moaning and groaning,he must have vomited half a dozen times, I could see what he had been eating.
Then it dawned on me what had happened,i remember reading a clip on line about drunken birds.Later on my8yr son and I were enjoying an apple and the dog was begging for some.
My son proceeded to tell him that he had enough apples the previous day and that he didn't need to be drunk everyday.
I hop my story wasn't too long


----------



## Carole-Jayne (Sep 24, 2012)

Hysterical! Good lesson for your son too!
Thanks
cj


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

no Lolly your story was lovely  thanks for sharing


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

my border collie tessa is 9 and is spoiled .she is great with my 5 small grandkids . a young girl had her and wasnt looking after her and she was 5 months when i got her and she was wild and chewed everything she certainly was a challenge as i had always had german shepherds . but i wouldnt change her part of the family


----------



## Lily Anne (Jun 9, 2012)

autumngoose said:


> Do you have a teapot? Then you already have a yarn bowl!
> 
> I found this idea on Facebook and although it came with a photo I failed to manage to post it lol !
> 
> Anyway....the ball of yarn is placed in the teapot and the strand fed through the spout. Excellent use for teapots who have lost their lids ! Saves the cat chasing it around the hairy carpet ;-)


Great idea! Thanks.
Our first dog was a border collie named Jeep. Great babysitter. Warned Mom every time my little brother tried to climb the fence. Still miss that dear dog. Your picture was a wonderful reminder.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Lots of ideas/techniques/suggestions get posted more than once in one form or another. Probably nobody reads every single entry, but when a title comes along worded in a way that catches your interest, you do.

It never would have occurred to me to look up in the search here anything about yarn bowls or their ilk.

After seeing this about tea pots, I'm tempted to run over to Goodwill and see what I can find! Thanks for your posting.



autumngoose said:


> Hi Chezl. I guessed it would have been posted before but I hadn't seen it and assumed maybe there were others who hadn't either. No need to apologise
> 
> Love the Give Blood Tease a Ferret
> 
> xx


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Great idea - thanks for sharing ;-) 


autumngoose said:


> Do you have a teapot? Then you already have a yarn bowl!
> 
> I found this idea on Facebook and although it came with a photo I failed to manage to post it lol !
> 
> Anyway....the ball of yarn is placed in the teapot and the strand fed through the spout. Excellent use for teapots who have lost their lids ! Saves the cat chasing it around the hairy carpet ;-)


----------



## ARDaigle (Sep 19, 2012)

Someone asked what the Roosters name was - it was

Leghorn. 

First time I posted so I hope I did this correctly.

Arlene
CT


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

FB saw this idea on Pinterest. I thought it was a great idea too.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Great idea. It would be worth purchasing an inexpensive tea pot or one at a garage sale just to put this to use. Thanks for the wonderful idea.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

I love your border collie pix also! My neighbors have one that looks exactly like your picture and she comes up every morning to my house and wants me to go for a walk with her. I take her into our woods daily where she just runs and runs - I basically don't even need a dog as she is here so often. The neighbors love it as you rightly said, they are hard to tire out and I do my share in trying to do that. The neighbors have a farm so she is not cooped up by any means and is such a sweet dog, we all love her. She has one bad habit, she chases cars and even though on our little dirt road there are not many, all it takes is one to injure her or worse and I really worry about that as I love her to pieces.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi I dont think i would get on very well with a teapot
I tend to pull my wool very hard I would smash it

susie cue


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Jerrilou. That is one chunky Border Collie you have there !! Sounds like a wonderful animal friendly house  You can't beat four legged love can you ?
xx


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh dear....me too!!!!!!!!!!


Lolly12 said:


> Haha
> I'm glad I made you laugh,usually when I laugh hard enough to bring on a coughing fit I usually pee myself as well.Lol


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Soooooooooooo clever. I'm sorry now I gave away my lidless
teapots.......... :-( Thanks for the great info.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

autumngoose said:


> Do you have a teapot? Then you already have a yarn bowl!
> 
> I found this idea on Facebook and although it came with a photo I failed to manage to post it lol !
> 
> Anyway....the ball of yarn is placed in the teapot and the strand fed through the spout. Excellent use for teapots who have lost their lids ! Saves the cat chasing it around the hairy carpet ;-)


That's a Great idea!! Thanks so much for sharing! I have a small collection of teapots - now I know why I "needed" them. ;-)


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a 14 yo Border Collie and until last year I had a Jack Russell Terrier, he was 18 yo when he died. They were just as energetic as each other and would go for hours chasing each other. When Jack became too old, Sasha would play chasey with our Angora rabbit. They would take it in turns to chase. Sasha is extremely loving and not at all destructive. I used to deliver brochures and the dogs used to walk with me and I would be gone about 3 hours at a time. Sasha has a quirk, she hates having her photo taken. Every time I try to take her picture, she will turn her head away and it is very frustrating. She is very patient and she needs to be because she shares her home 
with 11 cats, 3 ferrets and a guinea pig.


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey, that is a great idea!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Saw this idea on FB too. Will try it to keep yarn from wandering.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Chevy Girl she is a little over a year old she is a corvette, always in high gear speeding,..


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

What a beautiful face she has.  :-D


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They are super smart dogs with high energy levels. If you don't have a herd of sheep for them to mind, they'll make up their own games. Beautiful animals.



laurelarts said:


> What a great idea about the teapot.
> 
> Lolly12, I have a border collie named Hannah, she is destructive as well, is that characteristic of border collies?


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Our rez dog mutt had a fair amount of herding genes in her from her sheep herding parentage. When our granddaughter was about 3, she was living with us, and played with the dog every spare moment. When the dog was getting kind of tired of it, she would take our granddaughter by the sleeve and pull her over to a wall, then just lean against her, pinning her to the wall. We could hear our granddaughter calling out, "Help! Sassy has me again!"



Hilary4 said:


> The herding instinct is so strong that our borderdor (only 1/4 border collie) cannot be left with my friend's 3yo son because Zephyr just circles the child and George can't even take a step. (Great babysitter really when you think about it!)
> 
> Zephyr does try it with my 15yo son as well but he is more of a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

autumngoose said:


> Oh I'm so sorry I made you sad  That is such a young age to lose him. My Sister lost a St Bernard to epilepsy age 4. I hadn't realised until then that dogs were affected by it. Border Collies are my passion. I have 2. Maggie is a cross and is 11 years old and Kyle (in the pic) is 2 1/2. He is my second son lol !! He sleeps with me and we do so much together. He has obedience class weekly and also goes Gundog Training weekly too. They are impossible to tire out !
> Your Quinn (love the name) sounds gorgeous ! I am glad you have a new furbaby to make you smile  xx


We lost Cinder this year. He was almost 16. He never stopped running. There was a foot deep trench around our front deck because of him. He was the greatest dog. Love Border Collie crosses.


----------



## Chrisjb (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a 4 yr old rscue border collie . He has epileptic fits now and again. It is a trait of the breed. He plays for a bit then sits down exhausted. Think that's why someone prob threw him onto the street. The breed of dog def is the cleverest going. He's quicker than my children at learning, and hates the word no. Lol. Couldn't have asked for a better rescue dog. My sister loves him and is not a dog person, that's how he makes people feel.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hiya
They say Border Collies are one of the smartest dog's on the planet,some will argue that point.I can honestly say that I saw the intelligence in the eyes of mine.I watched him do many things that made me shake my head in wonder,I caught him pulling cupboard doors open,he would not lrt my son swim,he would constantly pull him to shor.we made my son wear lifejacket out at camp if he was anwhere near the water and the dog would pull him in by the collar on the jacket,we miss him terribly,he was onl y 1 1/2 years old when epilepsy took himHe came, from a litter of 5 pups 3 of them were epilepticSo far mine is the only one to have died,it was hearbreaking when he would seize,he would cry like a baby,we would lay on the floor beside him and comfot him,thats about all we could do,poor soul.I still shed tears and its been 4 years since we lost him,it was like losing a child.I'm sure hes very happy where he is now


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO (Jun 13, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> The teapot is a great idea, but I would not run my yarn through the spout. The ball will stay in there without doing that. If you run the yarn through the spout you are not able to remove that ball and put another one in if you want to work on another project.
> 
> As to the border collies, they are high-energy working dogs and can be quite destructive if they don't have a job to do. If yours gets that way, and you don't live on acreage and have animals for them to herd, you should consider entering them in agility training. The dogs love it, you will meet some great people, and your dog will be happier thinking they now have a job! :thumbup:


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO (Jun 13, 2011)

I think peachy51 has the best idea for teapot usage. Most teapots are deep enough that the ball of yarn will stay in them without going through the spout and that way you could easily change the WIP to suit your mood. I have enjoyed all the pet stories. Only have 2 cats now. Ali Kat is at least 20 years old and can't hear. Shiao Mei Mao is 14 and a real porker, but I can't put her on a diet anymore than I can stay on one myself. Her litter mate died last year and was my constant shadow. I miss her very much, but I also realize I could lose Shiao and Ali at any time too. Then I will have to find another place to go when I need a fur or a purr fix. DH and I are old enough that we need to be moving to a resicential facility before much longer. Just hope that is not necessary before Shiao and Ali no longer need our care.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

autumngoose said:


> Do you have a teapot? Then you already have a yarn bowl!
> 
> I found this idea on Facebook and although it came with a photo I failed to manage to post it lol !
> 
> Anyway....the ball of yarn is placed in the teapot and the strand fed through the spout. Excellent use for teapots who have lost their lids ! Saves the cat chasing it around the hairy carpet ;-)


What a clever idea.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That four legged love is the best therapy in the world. Mine comes in the form of 32 pounds of it with the biggest brown eyes that tells me he loves me every day. Half beagle, half cocker spaniel -- he is the nuttiest dog, but what a comfort he is. He is such a nut he makes me laugh.


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

About the Border Collie. Don't know if that is characteristic of that breed, but Australian Sheppards are. We had a beauty and so smart. I believe they are working dogs and if they don't have work, they find mischief just like idle boys. I had 5 boys and I love them sooo. Never a dull moment.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

4dogsandabird said:


> We have an Airedale named Quinn, and he pretty much fits your description of your dog, but on a much bigger scale. He recently had surgery and has been wearing a cone collar for the past week and a half. The backs of my legs are all bruised from him running into me with it. The surgery was just before Halloween, so we said he was going trick-or-treating as either Frankenstein or a drunk with a lampshade on his head.


ROFL. hahaha


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Love the picture of Quinn with his plastic cone collar ROFL


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

quote "She has one bad habit, she chases cars " 
That bit reminded me of our border collie Scot, she used to attack stationary cars and bite the tyres! Also if any one in the family 
sneezed she used to fly through the house to the back door, jump up and bite the doorknob. She was a great dog and there, for a lot of my childhood. She also used to pull me on my sled in winter, that was in the days when there wasnt a lot of cars about! She was always with me and my brother and friends playing football swimming she did it all. Wonderfull dogs!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

When I posted about my Border Collie earlier I forgot to mention that we got her from a shelter and that she had been surrendered because she used to herd the deer in nearby paddocks. She was 10 months old when we got her, she is now 14 yo.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Just Love your Chevey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


rtk1219 said:


> Chevy Girl she is a little over a year old she is a corvette, always in high gear speeding,..


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry I spelled Chevy wrong :roll:


----------



## mikeg (Nov 2, 2012)

Another idea. Instead of a teapot, which we didnt have, How about one of those biscuit caddies. Like a tea pot but with no spout. Just trying it out now and looks great. If you need to take your project out somewhere you can even take the yarn out of the caddy, and leave that at home.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Just reading through and its amazing how many of us have had or own Border Collies ! They are a passion of mine and I really couldn't have any other breed. My Kyle is my baby and he is thoroughly pampered !
It seems knitters are dog lovers too  What a lovely group you all are xx


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree it makes much better sense to forget the thread through the spout !
Your cats sound adorable and it sounds like a mutual love affair !
My friend has a cat who is 25. His fur is a little matted now but he still loves to lay in the sunshine and enjoy life.
Sorry to hear you lost a little one. Its sad when they go but what wonderful memories they leave us with xx


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> We now own a Parson's Jack Russell named Quinn,it's like having a drunk in a fur coat live with you,he's fun.


My parents had these. What you have is a happy, _energetic_, intelligent drunk in a fur coat!

Did I mention energetic?


----------



## bcolliemom (Jul 12, 2011)

We have 3 border collies and they are not destructive. They are the best dogs. We have had 5 all together. We, also, lost our beautiful Chloe to epilepsy, she had just turned 7. It is so heartbreaking. We had her to a neurologist and had her on 3 meds at the same time. The seizures finally won out. I'm sure it was just a matter of time before the meds would have caused her death also. They have so many side effects. Epilepsy can be prevented by breeders. They should never breed one that has it or has it in their lines. The breeder we got the 3 we have now is very careful not to breed it into her lines. She breeds for health and temperment. Hopefully we will never have to go through it again. Our boy is named Quinn too. I am posting a pic of them. From left to right, Kelsie, 6, Savanah, 7 and Quinn, 2. It's so exciting to see how many have border collies on here.


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh! I have to try that one just to see what my husband will say.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

BTRFLY said:


> Lolly 12- That is the funniest description of a jack Russell I have ever heard! It made me laugh outloud. Thanks for the morning chuckle. :lol:


I think it is too, so funny! My parents had Jack Russells and my, my, my.... drunks in fur coats for sure -- VERY VERY VERY _energetic_, intelligent drunks in fur coats!

I came home from work once when I was babysitting one of them -- to a completely destroyed sewing pattern collection. Actually a flap still hanging out of the little monster's mouth. I sold it all to New York City for confetti.

Okay, maybe not.

If I hadn't been laughing so hard I could have managed to murder that dog!

She was very seriously hurt one time crawing under a wire fence and had to wear one of those collars - she kept running it into the wall, which jerked her head and very much annoyed her. One day she just stopped dead in her tracks and growled ferociously at the wall. It was so scared it didn't answer. heh heh heh

Mind you, she had to stop dead and turn her whole body so she could SEE the wall!


----------

